# Westell 7501 configuration issue



## jconover23 (Sep 12, 2010)

I am attempting to set up a Verizon/Westell wireless router, model 7501. I have a pc and an xbox. Both are connected via hard wire. But the router is for my gf's laptop. I'm not a computer nerd by any means, but I can typically common sense my way to setting up electronics.

The router is labeled Verizon, and it almost makes sense that it may be "locked" for VZW/Fios use only. The problem is, I actually had it set up to the point my WAN was solid green. Only to encounter IP errors on my computer. I have reset the router to factory default. I am running Zoomtown internet. I just want to set the router up so that we can access the internet on the PC and wirelessly (obviously the xbox will connect too, but have to set up the router first!)

If anyone can help figure out how to set this up, it would be appreciated. I don't want to have to go back to the dynex that we were using!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What is the ISP? If it's not Verizon, that may be the issue. What's the exact make/model of the original modem and router?


----------



## jconover23 (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Cincinnati Bell's Zoomtown internet. The original modem that I have is a Westell 6100 (E90-610060-06) and the router is a Verizon branded, Westell router. Model 7501 (A90-750115-07). 

As for the original router i was using, that was a Dynex model DX-WGRTR


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the WAN being solid green doesn't necessarily say you're going to have a working connection.

Do you know what parameters you need to connect to your ISP? Have you tried resetting the Westell to factory defaults and configuring the WAN section for the ISP parameters?


----------



## jconover23 (Sep 12, 2010)

I can honestly say that I haven't. I have done a factor reset. As for setting up the WAN for the perameters, that is not something I really know how to do.

What I have done is ipconfig/all to locate the gateway and dns (whether that is correct or not is not something i could say. i love being out of my element). I believe the parts I am getting wrong are the IP address, tunnelling, and another enable/disable option. I'm at work, so I'm not sure what this one is offhand.

I've been told that all I need to do for the IP is go to whatismyip . com, and when I used the address provided, nothing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, whoever told you the simple method doesn't know what they're talking about. :smile:

Can you access the setup of the old Dynex router? Look at the WAN configuration for that one and see what's set. 

Have you checked this page, perhaps the Westell technique they describe will work for your modem as well?

http://www.cincinnatibell.com/custo...ternet/zoomtown/adsl_modem/#versalink_retrain


----------

